# Want to be in a webcomic !



## RomulusTorch (Oct 21, 2011)

That's right i'm taking applications for a new furry comic coming soon to FA and maybe even its own site, like adventure its got it, like romance its all there, like random stuff that no one else but you gets that makes you laugh it's there too 

It's called Crescent Moon Guardian


All I need is a few things 
Name: 
Age: 
ref: 
Gender:
Species: 
side character or main characters special lover 
If you want the lover part tell me why their special 
personality:


----------



## Aidy (Oct 21, 2011)

Times like this when I wish I had a ref. I wish I had spare cash. Actually I wish I had a decent job :<
Gl with it.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 22, 2011)

Would you like fursonas or characters? :3 And If you want fursonas, are you okay with polymorphs?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2011)

Feck why not.
Name: Reyzar Greifier
Age: idk, maybe around 20-25
Gender: Male
Species: Northern sergal
Whatever role you may want to put it.
Personality: Musical, party going, but sometimes melancholy

and if you need a ref picture just click This link The fur is grey/white, but the lighting blueyfies it

E: This applies if the comic is more than pretty much just fucking around


----------

